# Changed up Bugsey's home



## Jessie (Feb 28, 2017)

Since within the next few weeks she will molt decided to give her more climbing stuff,even a cute stone turtle . Washed it off with warm water first.


----------



## Mantis_M (Feb 28, 2017)

I love that exo - terra tank! I have the same one   

looks like shes loving it!


----------

